# My Collection from Germany



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi,

I would like you to show you my collection times. However, my garage is not finished, there will soon be a proper heating, the door and ceiling insulation, a flow edge and the shelf is still painted white.

Please excuse my English, it is not the best.

Greetings Oliver:wave:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

nice collection:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great collection


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Very nice collection.


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

WOW!

Now I want a collection like that too :argie:


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice collection.


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

very nice and well kept collection.


----------



## kxlylmz (Apr 22, 2010)

i cant see any beer in the refrigator 

nice collection


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments:wave:
The Zymol wax in the black bag is Glasur.
I'm still thinking whether I should buy myself Titanium or Consours.

I do not drink beer


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

ben-150 said:


> I do not drink beer


But you're German - it's the law !


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

chopper602 said:


> But you're German - it's the law !


I know, but not all Germans drink beer


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi,

over the last weekend I've been thinking again, if I my garage still retrofits. I have but they decided to rebuild.
The wall between the large garage and a small garage I have now torn away fast. You only have the 2 bars away, but it was already too late. Then everything is still Tapieziert, Deleted, and insulated.

More photos will follow. First that of today.



















Greetings Oliver


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

I want them all
:lol:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Gutentag Oliver, sieht gut aus ! 

My german sucks! should be better though since we have family there.


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi,

thanks for the comments:wave:

Today I made a little further in my garage, the bars are now outside and the light switches and socket were admitted to the bar and a cable channel laid.




























Greetings Oliver


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi,

now has done something in my Garage. The rack was removed and all the things first brought into the house. Then is now finally come around to the heater. It is a 3-ply 140cm long heating. Where long run, the tubes I build me a small box. I'll keep more up to date.



















Greetings Oliver


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice one


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ben-150 said:


>


My fridge just has beer in it. 

Nice collection!


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you, in my care are only things

Once a short notice. The garage is now trestle in the back, and tomorrow is canceled. Pictures to follow


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Here's a little update


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice garage and nice collection!

Can I ask why you put the DJ soap in the fridge? Or is it not connected?


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Really only pretending. So they are not too liquid:thumb:


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

So it's not cooling, just for storage?


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

No, just right. I adjust my refrigerator at about 8-10 °


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

AWESOME collection my friend! :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice collection..


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello,

a little update from me. Is much more to do, insulate ceiling / door, ready to make flow edge and fans instalation.



















greeting Oliver


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice mind.


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

The new Products:

Dodo Supernatural hybrid
Dodo Tyromania Panal Tyre Wax 
Zymol Ital
Zymol Clear large bottle
C-Quartz


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Very nice collection , top quality products :thumb:
What's the smell of Zymol Ital ? Is it similiar to Z Concours - cinnamon ?


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you Maxi:wave:

The Zymol Ital smells like watermelon, but not as intense as the smell of her Zymol Concours.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking collection you got there buddy.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jw_germany (Aug 2, 2010)

Einfach Klasse!

Grüße aus Düsseldorf


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Guys


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi guys,

A little update from me. For the conversion of the garage has not done much, I'll keep you up to date.

Swissvax::argie:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Quality collection and working area


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice collection there, its very clean and tidy, a real pleasure to be working in your environment.

Have a great chritmas from me down Germany.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking good mate:thumb: and your English is far better than my German.


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks guys:thumb::wave:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Neat collection you have there, not many german products though 

I can see that you have the colour-lock leder versieglung, how is it? Does it leave a shiny surface? I really hate shiny leather..


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Ebbe,

the Colourlock sealing remains mat. Is realy nice.:thumb:

I also hate it when the leather shines.

greeting Oliver


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Great collection :thumb:


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks for answering my question about ital's smell


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Guys,

long time I have not written here. After all, a little Update from my Collection.




























Soon the Dodo Juice Collection complete










Oliver:wave:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Stunning collection mate :thumb:


Brian


----------



## azeem1 (Nov 29, 2012)

nice collection


----------



## denobd (Apr 14, 2012)

very nice collection..


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great collection and very tidy


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

beautifull stuff


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi all,

long as I have not written anything. There a lot has changed. The rack was placed on the other side of the garage, and there are new products added.










My Dodo Collection is ready



















********** Wax:thumb:










Greeting Kai


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

What a great collection of stuff.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Great collection that seems to be growing well. Lovely garage space also.


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice. You will need a bigger fridge soon :lol:


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes I am already thinking where should I put down all the next Waxes:thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

wow great collection buddy.


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice collection, any reason you keeping some products in a fridge?


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

great stuff!


----------

